

The Paradox of the Unpaid Internship - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/01/the-paradox-of-the-unpaid-internship/266964/

======
Tuvaloon
The conclusion came out of the blue without any sort of justification:

""" Is it true that if the Labor Department cracked down on these internships
and forced companies to pay the minimum wage, there would be fewer unpaid
internships and students would be deprived of an invaluable experience that,
as we established, can be worth more than a college education? Yes. """

------
cmwelsh
In the companies for which I've worked (media production and software), paying
the minimum wage for internships was hardly a problem. The people in these
internships were often senior-year or better, easily worth twice what they
were being paid.

------
temiri
As a college age person, I'm glad this isn't an issue in tech. As far as I
know.

~~~
theorique
Not yet, at least. There seems to be enough demand for people with STEM
degrees at this time that this trend hasn't penetrated (and a good thing too).

------
Centigonal
This article broaches an interesting topic, but is really poorly written and
doesn't do any real analysis of the situation besides summarizing an
interview. I'd love to read an article that did those things.

